# New here from Oklahoma



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, my name is Brandi. I have 2 Missouri Foxtrotters - 










Chief my 3 year old and my newest addition to the family 










Prince who is 6 month old now, in the pic above I think he was 5 month old...

I live in Bartlesville, OK - I also have 3 dogs...3 cats and one betta fish 

Love to talk about my horses, my dogs etc...

Thanks for letting me join,
Brandi


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome my fellow Okie =D

My name is Rissa, i call the Lawton, Duncan, Durant area my home xD Hope you enjoy it here!!!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Lovely Horses!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina! Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Brandi, Hello from Kansas. I bought a nice grey gelding from a lady near Bartlesville about 6 months ago.. He belongs to my granddaughter.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey also from Kansas! I live about 4 hours away from you...welcome to the forum! You'll have a great time here.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey! another Okie here to, I'm between OKC and Tulsa...my best friend lives in B'ville he is a police officer there..anyhow welcome to the forum!


----------

